# Any reason not to get the free app of the day?



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

It's free and there's no real pressure to download it. I suppose they could clutter up your account after a while.

And are there ever app apps? (in MY day, Appz and Gamez were different things )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't download EVERYTHING.  Like today's game didn't interest me and I didn't think it was worthy of downloading for the 11 year old gaming grandboy.  But I get most of them.  They can be deleted from your account if you wish.  But some do.  After a while, I think the novelty of "free" wears off and one gets more picky.

And yes, there have been "app apps."  Seems like there were more just before I got my Fire in my hot little hands, LOL!  But there have been.  I think we're seeing games right now because a lot of people bought them for kids for Christmas.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I absolutely don't get every Free thing that comes along. Learned _that_ lesson with books on my first Kindle!

But I get a fair number. . .somebody, someday, might be interested in playing with something. Or I'll delete it without qualm.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

No reason to download any app that you have no use for...FREE or NOT ...

As far as I personally am concerned they could eliminate every single Game app from the app store and I would not mind at all...

Bob G.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

There's been times where I've not actually looked at the app that was offered for free, but just downloaded it because it was free.  I'd missed out on some freebies that would've been really great to grab for free, but I "snoozed and lose-ed" and later wound up buying them normally.  

So, now I'll download the freebie if I haven't heard anything about it, then play with it a little later.  If I don't like it, it's not like I'm out anything for trying it.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I absolutely don't get every Free thing that comes along. Learned _that_ lesson with books on my first Kindle!


I totally understand that, but one a day is much different than thousands always available (and many available on a weekly or daily basis).

To clarify... I don't mean download them to your device. Today's game, for example: I don't think I'll even download, but I "purchased" it in case I'm bored and want to try it out. Yesterday's Monopoly I did download, then got rid of because it seemed like the sort of game that would drain the battery quickly (there's really no need for a board game to have intense 3D graphics).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Some of the free apps of the day have been super, but there have been a few stinkers, too.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I usually get them, but don't necessarily install them.  And now that the boys have a separate account, I log into their account and get the freebie stuff for them too, so they can install it if they want at a later time.  I have well over 100 apps and it does get a bit tedious to go through the list to find something later on, especially on a small screen like my phone or 4" tablet.  It would be great if the Amazon app store had a function like the Android market where you can send apps to a specific device from their website instead of having to scroll through them on a touchscreen.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I totally understand that, but one a day is much different than thousands always available (and many available on a weekly or daily basis).
> 
> To clarify... I don't mean download them to your device. Today's game, for example: I don't think I'll even download, but I "purchased" it in case I'm bored and want to try it out. Yesterday's Monopoly I did download, then got rid of because it seemed like the sort of game that would drain the battery quickly (there's really no need for a board game to have intense 3D graphics).


...intense 3d graphics... ... ... ... ... ...

Those are far from intense even for a mobile device. The graphics used in Monopoly would have about the same effect on battery power as playing Angry birds would.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Malweth said:


> I totally understand that, but one a day is much different than thousands always available (and many available on a weekly or daily basis).
> 
> To clarify... I don't mean download them to your device. Today's game, for example: I don't think I'll even download, but I "purchased" it in case I'm bored and want to try it out. Yesterday's Monopoly I did download, then got rid of because it seemed like the sort of game that would drain the battery quickly (there's really no need for a board game to have intense 3D graphics).


I haven't looked yet at the Fire version, but on the iPad version, one can turn off some of the effects.

BetsY


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I download most of them unless I know it's something I'll never use. I usually always download the games. I send them to the cloud if I don't like them or if I don't think I'll play them for a bit.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I buy the ones I KNOW that I want on my Fire from my Fire, anything questionable, I buy via the PC. that way it's there if I or my kids want it later, but it's not on my Fire hogging space all of the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I buy all of them from the PC...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I buy all of them from the PC...
> 
> Betsy


Me too.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm with betsy, I am personally like to have productivity apps then games per say. Oh sure I have a few games on the fire but the vast majority of it is productivity oriented and I am looking for more productivity oriented apps all of the time, the app of the day seems to be primarily games to me. I also have a few apps for my son's education but its primarily mine.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't download EVERYTHING. Like today's game didn't interest me and I didn't think it was worthy of downloading for the 11 year old gaming grandboy. But I get most of them. They can be deleted from your account if you wish. But some do. After a while, I think the novelty of "free" wears off and one gets more picky.
> 
> And yes, there have been "app apps." Seems like there were more just before I got my Fire in my hot little hands, LOL! But there have been. I think we're seeing games right now because a lot of people bought them for kids for Christmas.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got lots of games.    I'm pretty much an app ho, as they say.  But even I don't download everything... Media consumption, which includes games, was the reason I bought the Fire, as I already have the iPad for my "work" stuff.

Betsy


----------

